# Join us today



## eduard85

Hallo,

I am trying to translate *Join us today* into Dutch but I'm not sure if the my phrase is correct:

*Vergezel ons vandaag*

This text will be displayed alone on the home page of a website to invite users to sign up to a service.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Peterdg

Sluit je vandaag bij ons aan.


----------



## eduard85

Thanks!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Sluit je vandaag bij ons aan.


Sorry, maar zo zie ik dat nooit op websites geformuleerd.

_Meld je vandaag nog aan_​
of eventueel

_Word vandaag nog lid_​


----------



## eno2

In general for taking an account on a website:
Registreer vandaag nog!
'Meld je vandaag nog aan' is also fairly general.

Here in your 'service' context:  'sluit je vandaag nog  aan'.

But 'meld je vandaag nog aan'  sounds also appropriate.

I wouldn't add 'bij ons'.


----------



## Majamimi

I would say “ registreer vandaag nog” 

“Sluit je vandaag nog (bij ons) aan” sounds to intimately.


----------



## eno2

Too intimate?

A simple phrase like 'join us today' also has such  connotations...
Oxford dicc


> 1.3  Unite to form one entity or group.


Join us= join our group


> 1.7 Come into the company of.


Join us=come into our company.

'Registreer' doesn't have those at all.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Too intimate?
> 
> A simple phrase like 'join us today' also has such  connotations...
> Oxford dicc
> 
> Join us= join our group
> Join us=come into our company.
> 
> 'Registreer' doesn't have those at all.


Irrelevant. De vraag is niet welke betekenissen en connotaties die uitdrukking volgens een woordenboek allemaal kan hebben. De vraag is wat die uitdrukking in de gegeven context betekent. Die betekenis is glashelder: _meld je aan als nieuwe gebruiker _(met een gebruikersnaam en een wachtwoord, neem ik aan)_ om van onze online dienst gebruik te maken_. Dat noemen we in het Nederlands niet _sluit je (bij ons) aan_, maar wel _meld je aan_, of inderdaad, _registreer je_. _Zich aansluiten bij_ heeft vaak een ideologische bijklank. Je kunt je bijvoorbeeld bij een politieke of religieuze groepering aansluiten.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans,

Akkoord dat de gebruikelijke wendingen "registreer je" of "meld je aan" zijn, maar in de originele post staat er "join us now" en niet "register now" of "subscribe now" wat de gangbare Engelse wendingen zijn..

Misschien heeft dat wel een reden?


----------



## Majamimi

Is “_Doe (met ons) mee en meld je aan”  een optie? _


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Akkoord dat de gebruikelijke wendingen "registreer je" of "meld je aan" zijn, maar in de originele post staat er "join us now" en niet "register now" of "subscribe now" wat de gangbare Engelse wendingen zijn.
> 
> Misschien heeft dat wel een reden?


Ik vind _join us now_ eigenlijk niet zo'n bijzonder opvallende woordkeuze in deze context. We weten niet of die keuze bewust is – daarvoor zouden we de rest van tekst moeten kunnen zien – maar als het zo is, dan is het achterliggende denkbeeld uiteraard zoiets als "wij zijn een toffe club en kom gezellig mee in de kring zitten."


----------



## eno2

eduard85 said:


> This text will be displayed alone on the home page of a website to invite users to sign up to a service.


Join us today:
Do you want to have it some emotional charge? Or just businesslike?
¿Únete a nosotros hoy
o 
registrate hoy
suscribete  hoy?


----------



## bibibiben

Net zo vaag als _join us today_:

Doe vandaag nog mee.

Is die vaagheid toch wat minder gewenst, dan zou ik alsnog voor de opties van Hans Molenslag willen kiezen.


----------

